
Show HN: Pale Blue Dot – ISS Earth live stream paired with relaxing music - joshfng
http://palebluedot.io/
======
clusmore
Very interesting. One suggestion would be the ability to collapse the side-
menu and just see the live stream.

~~~
joshfng
Thanks! I'll work on adding that :)

------
joshfng
Pale Blue Dot is based on Hyperlax (hyperlax.tv). Huge thanks to Taylor Crane
([https://twitter.com/taykcrane](https://twitter.com/taykcrane)) for letting
me modify it for this purpose!

